

Free book at Hacker News some months ago - sly_g

This is kind of awkward, but several months ago here at the top of Hacker News stories was a link to a free book. I remember that in the book were examples written in two languages (one of them was python), and that book was about smth like data mining or smth similar. Can you help to find it?
======
walterbell
[https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+...](https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+free+book+mining)

~~~
sly_g
Tried that, for no avail. I'm not even sure it was about data mining.

~~~
walterbell
If you don't know any properties of the book, how would you know when you have
found it? More information needed. It's better to search for properties of the
book, then the worst you could do is find a different book with the same
properties.

Otherwise, go through your browser history.

